# Raleigh Motus Tour- loud squeaking



## swfcdan (14 Apr 2020)

My partner has a Raleigh Motus Tour almost a year old now I reckon. She said it now has a squeak that's got louder the past month or so, and I tried it today and it appears to be coming from the front and is only when pedalling (generally uphill) so it's not wheel related as no noise when freewheeling- it's especially noticeable on the quiet streets at this time! But it never used to happen I'm sure. I've tried spraying all the bolts at the front with bike lubricant, and also the bottom bracket on both sides (and scraped out and wiped any dirt from inside it) in case that was causing it. 

It hasn't made a jot of difference though. The noise is definitely not brake related which usually is the cause in my experience, never had a noise seemingly coming from the front before. Does anyone have any suggestions as to the cause and what I can try doing?


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2020)

Have you stripped regreased bottom bracket, check seat clamp and stem bolts, or have a look here 
https://jimlangley.net/wrench/keepitquiet.html


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Apr 2020)

When you say it is from the front - do you mean the front wheel - or behind the wheel itself?
Thanks


----------



## swfcdan (14 Apr 2020)

Thanks for that link Roadrash, I've taken a look and have cleaned the chain and lubricated seat clamp but still no luck. I'll check more of the suggestions tommorow.

I don't know exactly where it's coming from, all it sounds like is its coming from somewhere at the front when I ride it- I'm not sure how else I can determine the source of the noise. Only squeaks when I'm cycling, nothing from braking or freewheeling. I don't do much dismantling etc just the basic maintenance so not sure what I could consider removing to see if something is causing the issue.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Apr 2020)

If you pedal without sitting on the seat do the noise still appear? If it does then that would eliminate the seat

Also - try moving the suspension up and down and see if you can make it squeak


----------

